# Carlos Torano



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Attached is a pic of my beautiful bride and i with carlos torano at Corona Cigar Co, in Orlando. 

The torano exodus box pressed robusto rocks!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

zrhoad66 said:


> Attached is a pic of my beautiful bride and i with carlos torano at Corona Cigar Co, in Orlando.
> 
> The torano exodus box pressed robusto rocks!


Hey. I met you and your wife at CCC that evening. I referred you to this place

Glad to finally see you here.

Karl


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome Zach; great to see you. Nice pic, too!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice pic Zach... And :welcome:!!!!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great picture Zach! Welcome to the greatest web site on Earth.


----------

